# Oakley Gläser: Clear vs. Prizm Low Light?



## Markusdr (11. September 2019)

Moin,

ich habe eine Oakley mit Prizm Trail Gläsern und finde diese super. Die Gläser haben eine Lichtdurchlässigkeit von 36% was allerdings für den Herbst im Wald und auch mal für eine Nightride nicht so wirklich cool ist =). Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage welche Scheibe hole ich mir für diese Zeit:

Clear:
Klare Scheibe, fertig

Prizm Low Light:
75% und trotzdem Prizm mit drin. 

Ggf. die Clear Black Iridium Photochromic:
Wobei ich nicht genau weiß wieviel Lichtdurchlässigkeit die wirklich hat.

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Timo S. (11. September 2019)

Bin jetzt den Sommer über die Low Light gefahren in ner Sutro, geiles Glas (im hellen) und geile Brille.
Aktuell aber, wenns im hellen losgeht und ins dunkle rein, ist meine erste Wahl ne Jawbreaker Photochromic, die LL sind da zu dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (11. September 2019)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt den Sommer über die Low Light gefahren in ner Sutro, geiles Glas (im hellen) und geile Brille.
> Aktuell aber, wenns im hellen losgeht und ins dunkle rein, ist meine erste Wahl ne Jawbreaker Photochromic, die LL sind da zu dunkel.



Moin,

ach und ich dachte die LL ist genau dafür gedacht. Ich will halt auch mal ne Runde in der Nacht fahren etc. Die Photochromic sind ja auch nicht ganz klar wenns dunkel ist oder? Ich hatte was gelesen von dem Bereich: 





> The Photochromic ranges between 23% at full UV exposure and 69% at zero UV exposure


 Auf der Seite: https://www.thegeekycyclist.com/product-reviews/oakley-prizm-low-light-lenses/

69% Wären dann ja immernoch weniger als die 75 der LL. In der Realität anders?


----------



## Timo S. (11. September 2019)

Die LL absorbieren ja 25% was in der Nacht zu viel ist, dafür aber den Rest des Tages tragbar egal bei welchem Licht.
Meine Jawbreaker is nahezu klar und ich trage sie aktuell nur noch beim Nightride. Ich leg sie später mal auf ein weißes Blatt und schau mal wie „stark“ sie im hellen Zustand tönt.
Lt. Beschreibung sollten die beiden tatsächlich sehr ähnlich sein, ich kann das allerdings im Gebrauch so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## svenomatik (14. September 2020)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe eine Oakley mit Prizm Trail Gläsern und finde diese super. Die Gläser haben eine Lichtdurchlässigkeit von 36% was allerdings für den Herbst im Wald und auch mal für eine Nightride nicht so wirklich cool ist =). Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage welche Scheibe hole ich mir für diese Zeit:
> 
> ...




Ein Jahr später und ich stehe exakt vor derselben Entscheidung.
Kannst du berichten für was du dich entschieden hast?


----------



## Markusdr (15. September 2020)

svenomatik schrieb:


> Ein Jahr später und ich stehe exakt vor derselben Entscheidung.
> Kannst du berichten für was du dich entschieden hast?


Moin,

aber klar. 

Kurz: Ich hab mich für die Prizm entschieden. Und bin zufrieden. Diese zu bekommen war allerdings gar nicht so einfach. Ich weiß ja nicht welche Brille genau du hast und wie der Stand aktuell ist aber meiner war so:

Lang: Ich hab die:  Oakley Radar EV Path  und für diese gibt es zwar Ersatzgläser aber nicht die Low light. Ich hab mit Oakley telefoniert aber die sagten mir, dass es das so nicht gibt. Dann habe ich bei Oakley in Hamburg angerufen und die konnten mir auch nur eine komplette verkaufen weil es die Gläser nicht einzeln gibt, die waren aber sehr bemüht und hätten wir einen ordentlichen Rabatt gegeben, dass ich es tatsächlich überlegt hatte. Der Rahmen ist da dann aber weiß und das wollte ich auch nicht. Also habe ich gesucht und die schlußendlich gefunden. Oft wird das Ersatzglas leider falsch ausgezeichnet als: Radar® EV *XS *Path® da gibt es dieses Ersatzglas nämlich. Ich musste dann suchen und habe es in Belgien gefunden da gibts die mitlerweile wohl aber auch nicht mehr. Ich hoffe du hast eine andere.

Aber zurück zur Frage. clear, low light oder sogar selbsttönend. Die selbsttönende war bei mir schnell raus. Freunde haben die und sagte mir, dass im Wald bei schnellen Änderungen etc. das einfach zu lange dauert. Auf der Straße ein Traum aber im Wald, wo ich zu 90% fahre, nicht so geeignet.

Also blieben low ligth oder clear. Clear ist bestimmt ganz cool aber ich liebe prizm. Dieser Kontrast das ist schon toll. Ich wollte das probieren und mir reicht das völlig. Nachts mit Lampe fahre ich nicht mehr und in die Dämmerung hinein reicht mir die lowlight. Ich finde es macht keinen großen Unterschied. Und ich trage sie jetzt auch ab und zu mal wenn es bewölkt ist und finde die echt klasse.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Laufrad0815 (17. September 2020)

Zu meiner Flak 2.0 XL mit Prizm Trail Torch Linsen hatte ich die Prizm Low Light als Wechselgläser hinzugekauft (es gab zeitweise 20% bei Oakley, somit für 48€ ergattert).

Für mich ist das Prizm Low Light ein absolutes Universalglas, das ich zu mind. 80% im Rahmen habe. Bin jedoch meist schon morgens in aller Herrgottsfrüh unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. September 2020)

den prizm kram kapiere ich überhaupt nicht. habe zum Skifahren eine goggle mit prizm rose und eine radar path wars glaube ich zum biken. ich kann damit nicht besser irgendwas sehen. bike brille inzwischen verkauft, die pinke farbe hat genervt, jetzt habe ich eine photochromic,  und die ist super. bei dunkelheit komplett klar, bei sonne verdunkelt die, aber nicht stark, sondern so, dass man die augen gerade so nicht zukneifen will. könnte vielleicht etwas dunkler sein. als sonnenbrille taugt die nicht, zum biken geeignet für alle verhältnisse.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (18. September 2020)

Neben der Flak 2.0 habe ich für den Alltag noch 2 Holbrooks, 1x mit Prizm Daily Polarized und 1x mit Prizm Deep Water Polarized.

Dort habe ich die gezielt farbton- und kontrastverstärkenden Eigenschaften schätzen gelernt.
Daher kam als Bike Glas eigentlich nix anderes für mich in Frage. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Markusdr (19. September 2020)

Ich liebe Prizm. Der Kontrast ist stärker wodurch ich Äste und Büsche besser sehen kann. Die Farben sind fröhlicher und machen mir bessere Laune. Ich finde das Bild einfach klarer.

Aber jedem das seine.

Ich würde die immer wieder kaufen. Hab mir fürs Auto auch eine prizm p geholt. Ich finds klasse.


----------



## Bioradler (1. Juni 2021)

Oakley Radar EV Path Replacement Lens Prizm Low Light | Factory Pilots
					

Oakley Radar EV Path Replacement Lens Prizm Low Light - 101-137-034 Lieferumfang: Replacement Lens in OVP



					www.factory-pilots.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackangel320 (16. Dezember 2021)

Das hier mal aus der Versenkung hol. Ich hatte Trail mir geholt....eindeutig nichts für mich. EInfach alles viel zu Gelb. Wie sieht es bei Low Light und Clear aus, jemand gute erfahrungen bei abend oder nachts?


----------



## Sladi (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich find die Trail nicht zu gelb, aber Low Light hat weniger Tönung, da einfach mehr Licht durchkommt. Low Light absorbiert immer noch 25%, soweit ich mich erinnere, die verwende ich eher nur speziell für Dämmerung oder in der dunklen Jahreszeit. Clear ist kein Prizm, funktioniert unauffällig.


----------



## Blackangel320 (20. Dezember 2021)

hab jetzt alle 3 bestellst mal gehabt. war teuer aber nur probieren geht doch eben über studieren. low light für mich sehr gut morgens und abends. die clear werde ich wohl für nacht fahrten benutzen. sowohl mit trail als auch mit trail tourch kann ich als normal fahrer gar nichts mit anfangen.


----------



## 2wheelfun (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre bei völliger Dunkelheit (natürlich mit Bikebeleuchtung) ohne Probleme mit Photocromic - gefühlt klar ohne Tönung und auch keine Tönung sichtbar.


----------



## Blackangel320 (20. Dezember 2021)

Bei Photocromic habe ich schon öfter das problem gehört das die gläser nicht schnell genug auf klaren bzw dunkel werden. ich habe mehrere radstrecken mit tunnel die oft super dunkel sind und bei dennen genau am ausgang die sonne runter knall. wie sieht es da mit schnellen wechseln aus?


----------



## Sladi (20. Dezember 2021)

Hast du da mit normalen Gläsern nicht das größere Problem, daß die sich gar nicht anpassen? Die photochromic sind vielleicht ideal, wenn dir die Prizm Tönung eh nicht gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

